# nooby cycle question(s)



## 500melon (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello, this is my first post to this forum and I am new at this.
I am doing the fishless cycle and I am exactly one week in.
The ammonia level has dropped to 0 the last two days after dosing to 4ppm.
My nitrites have also been at 5ppm or greater.
My nitrates are at 10ppm
In the article it says to cut dosing by 1/2 amount and every other day.
So if the ammonia is dropping 4ppm in a day and I onlyadd half the amount
wouldn't the ammonia go to zero faster? Or is it ok to let it go to zero?
I was just thinking the ammonia is the food source and i don't want to stall
the cycle. 
Also How do my numbers look? normal?

Thanks,James


----------



## 500melon (Jul 18, 2011)

Also my water is clouding up a little bit which i think is normal in a new tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its normal for a new tank to get cloudy, after all the bacteria is formed it will clear up. The reason of dosing 1/2 doses of ammonia every other day is to help the nitrites and when the nitrites go to zero and ammonia zero your tank will be cycled.


----------



## 500melon (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I think I understand a little better.
I will wait till tommorrow to add a 1/2 dose.

Thanks again, James


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha! (Insane laughter!) Sorry, if you follow my threads, you will understand! I'm having NO luck with my fishless cycling! (Into week 7.... *eye twitch).

You sound like you are well on your way! Congrats on having such a good time of it! And yeah, Susan's right about the 1/2 dosing.


----------



## 500melon (Jul 18, 2011)

ha! don't worry Holly I still have time to mess it up, lol.


----------



## 500melon (Jul 18, 2011)

ok, yesterday I gave it a half dose and did not test it.
the day before yesterday I had ammonia 0.0 nitrite 5.0+ nitrate 10.0.
Today I have ammonia 0.0 nitrite 2.0 nitrate 15.0.
I will give another half dose tommorrow. The cloudiness has gone away
and the tank is crystal clear now.
Looks like the nitrites are dropping and the ammonia is getting eatin' up.
Guess i'm still ok at this point.

James


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like your almost there. Once the ammonia and nitrites both read zero, do a water change then slowly start adding your fish.


----------



## 500melon (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, thanks


----------

